# Endurance Karting - 17th March 5pm - Rye House Essex



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Next Karting event is outlined in great detail below. Note its a 2hr race this time.. not 1.5 hrs like normal so based on the usual teams of 3 you will get 40 mins racing instead of 30mins

For ease of updating ive put all details on my website and this will be upadated regularly with new names

http://www.cambridgeautogleam.com/?page_id=66

please register your interest in this thread though.

thanks


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Is there an age limit/restriction


----------



## lee9 (Aug 25, 2006)

ahhhh rye house, brings back happy memories of many a good race.

I'm tempted.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

minimum age is 16


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> minimum age is 16


Damn


----------



## FocusDan (Jun 24, 2006)

Can I bring a Rotax Max?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

lol no unfortunately... but if you want me to come and drive it for you at sometime


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

list updated


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

can u bring the wife to come watch you bud very interested in this if it was only 2 people i could bring would you just stick a 3rd in team random person ?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

yes there is a good viewing area where you can see the whole track.

Yes its best if you sort your own 3 man team out but if you cant then you will either have to split the kart cost between 2 of you (£60 each) or i'll allocate a random 3rd driver (if there was one)


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

BUMP. Anyone interested needs to pay now please.

Thanks

Nathan


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

hi bud one more question before i make a decison can a woman race as ive got me and a m8 want to do it but know this girl who wants to have a go shes awsome in a car


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

yes of course she can. i think there are already a couple of other females racing so its not a problem.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

final bump for interest. Anyone intersted will need to sort a team and let me have payment by the weekend please.

ta

Nathan


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Event now full.

Thanks


----------

